# Texas Combined Fall Shark Report 2014



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been a little slow with reports on the boards so I thought I would throw something together to pass time and share some of my pictures. This is going to be a combined report from mid-October to December consisting mostly my shark fishing trips down the beaches of Texas. Grab a beverage and enjoy the pics, there are quite a few. 

Matagorda: 10-10-2014 
# in Party: Ares and I
Duration: 3 days

Arrived on the beach late Friday evening. Casted out some big chunks of skip jack that I had from my previous trip and was rewarded almost immediately. 





















Off to a good start! Of course after that nothing else would bite. Only bait I had left was some jackfish. I rig up half a jack and kayak it out into the darkness. Just before getting into bed the jack gets rocked! I watch line peel off my reel for a few minutes before putting more pressure on the fish. This is the fish I've been looking for! Out of nowhere the top shot fails and Im left with no option but to run out the second half of the jack. The night goes on without a single click. 

The next morning a front is due to blow in. I get baits out but once again casted baits are what produced the fish. 



















































The bite was almost nonexistent the rest of the trip. Seems as if the front shut it down. Oh well, I just spent most of the time gathering fire wood. 











Matagorda: 10-16-2014 
# in Party: Ares and I
Duration: <24 hours

A perfect weather window presented itself late mid week so I did what anyone would do on such occasion. Called in sick. 

Got to the beach just in time to run baits out and test the new "Night Shot" feature on the Go Pro Hero 4 Black. Pretty cool. 











Baits would stay out all night untouched. The next morning I get a text from "Keep It Reel" team member Ron saying he just landed an 8'6" shark down the beach a few miles! 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I get things packed and head his way to fish for a few hours because its back to work the following day. With only a redfish to show for I packed up and head back home disappointed.































While I was over here taking pics of my dog Team Rockstar's Oz and Scott Nelson land "possibly" one of the largest sharks ever landed from the beaches of Texas. A big congrats once again on such an iconic catch! 











Jaco, Costa Rica: 10-23-2014 
# in Party: 2
Duration: 5 hours

Made a long weekend birthday trip down to Jaco, Costa Rica to visit one of my buddies. Booked an offshore trip the day after I landed which would prove to be a mistake due to birthday festivities we had planned the previous night.

Headed offshore with hopes of getting into some marlin or sailfish but all we managed were some Mahi. 











Took a few power naps in between the bite. Not sure if it was sea sickness or a hangover. Either way, lessoned learned. Pura Vida! 































Matagorda: 11-07-2014 
# in Party: 2 + Ares
Duration: 3 days

Sometimes it's better not to take the company truck everywhere.











This trip would be special as I would introduce my nephew Julian to the wonders of surf fishing. At 7 years of age he was as excited as can be to see what the surf had to offer. 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The super-secret spot. 











Within the first 5 mins of being on the beach Julian somehow got a lure stuck to his ear! Wow, this is going to be a long trip. But he walked it off and we got things rolling. 











His 1st red fish taping out to about 40". 











I would be next with one of my own. 











Julian goes to bed early because the "big" fish were starting to scare him. lol... I know, we have a long way to go. I continue the feed the fish till my bait runs out. 











A nice double hook-up on the bull reds. 





















Then another with the big uglys.





















The next morning after a pep talk I gave Julian a ski mask to wear since I didnt have a pair of sunglasses. This apparently did the trick and knocked the fear right out of him as he would land multiple reds throughout the day. 













to be continued....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Perfect form. 











Another nice bull red. 





















Followed by a few more.































The redfish and whiting kept him busy all day. 











I didn't have any good baits to run out during the day and I refuse to buy any shark bait so I had to wait till night fall to deploy an array of freshly caught gaftop and whiting. 











Bull reds would continue to ravage any and everything that would fit in their mouths. This included 16" whiting intended for sharks. 










to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The next day the red fish bite continued as we kept a few slots for table fare. 











Finally Julian gets hook up on what I was hoping for. 











A little spooked at first. 











And a sharker is born...











Padre Island National Seashore: 11-25-14
# in party: Ares and I
Duration: 5 days

My much anticipated Thanksgiving trip down the National Seashore was under way. Ares and I arrived late Tuesday night at high tide and camped somewhere in the mid 20s. Casted out some shrimp but after a few hard heads I threw in the towel. 





















The next day I would make may way down to the jettys in search of bait. Then work my way back up the beach for a good spot to camp. 








































to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Later in the evening I get a few baits rigged up and deployed. 











A few runs but no hook ups. After dinner I crash out hoping that I would wake up to a screamer. 











In the morning I swap out baits and continue to catch whiting and pomps throughout the day.





















The black drum was still in tack so I left it out all day. The Rockstars (Brad, James and Dani) would roll through camp mid-day on their annual Thanksgiving trip. 











Baits would continue to get hit but the sharks were being very cautions. They would pick up the bait then drop it. This continued into the night. 





















As darkness came and the stars shined over our heads Ares and I sat there staring at the fire. Running different "what if" scenarios in my head about monsters AND sharks until it was time for bed. (Not to be confused with monster-sharks.)












The next morning I bring in baits as I plan to head back up the beach to fish a different spot. 











Just before moving spots I get a small but reassuring little pup on the sand. 










to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The beach couldn't get any better looking. Although fishing has been frustrating this beach truly makes up for it. 











Spent the morning looking for that sweet spot. With over 60 miles of pristine beach it can be hard to find a good spot. The rest of the day I would send out the casted rods in search of fresh bait. 

No this was not bait. This red was so good looking I released it. 











Now this, this is bait. 





















For all you junior Game Wardens. 











This was the last night of the trip so I go for the Hail Mary and activate all able rods to shark watch. 





















Somewhere down the National Seashore. 











Finally a piece of black drum gets picked up on the Avet Lx! 





















to be continued....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

While taking pics of the black tip my bait rod starts screaming. I make short work of the small bull and get it tagged and released. 











2 for 2. Gotta have the gear ready for the next one. 











The coyotes would surround our camp and spook Ares. I decided it was time for bed. A few small runs in the middle of the night but no hook ups. 











Ares is tired of being on the beach and a little upset that we didnt have any Turkey for Thanksgiving. Somewhat satisfied we head off the beach the next morning. 












Padre Island National Seashore: 12-19-2014
# in party: Ares and I
Duration: 5 days


The weather and surf extended forecast looked optimal so I planned for another solo trip down PINS just as the Texas Shark Rodeo was coming to an end. Got to the beach late Friday night. Wind was howling, tide was high and temps were dropping. It was a cold DARK night. I made it down to the mid 30s and slept before making it down the jetties the next day. 











The forecast was way off for the next few days. Strong winds, rough surf and seaweed would keep my fishing to a minimum. 





















To the jetty it was. Got on a few bull reds and some small string rays. Lost two monster rays, one spit the hook and the other one was lost due to a crimp failure. :-(





















Ares hits on the only female in sight for 60 miles...










to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally after a few days of rough weather Monday rolls around and the surf is flat, which wasn't expected to last long. The following day winds predicted to pick up. 











This was my window to make my final stand. I had to go all in! I head back up the beach and see both fishing guides. Jeff Wolda and Oz were both putting customers on fish as usual. 











After 3 days on the beach I finally see the sun for the first time. The bite gets intense as bull reds, pomps and whiting kept me occupied. 





























































Super combo courtesy of EC archives. 




















to be continued...
to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The final spread. 











Bird identification? This guy tried to take a whole whiting that i had rigged up so i threw him a head a tad big smaller than this one and watched him swallow it whole! 











Expectations were high but after a few short runs I had been out played. Once again the sharks were extremely cautious or "teething" I guess you could say. 





















I run out the last of my baits in the morning hoping for glory. 











The Avet 80w finally gets broken in. Fail... 

Laughing at myself, I still decide to tag it. Every inch counts for the rodeo. 











A container that washed up overnight... (Yes I am aware it was leaking something but at the time i did not notice anything leaking from it.) 




















to be continued...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Padre Island National Seashore: 12-25-2014
# in Party: 3 + Ares
Duration: <30 hours

Christmas day I convince my dad and a friend to join me on an overnight trip regardless of harsh conditions. I was still a little upset about coming off the beach nearly empty handed a few days prior so I was hoping I could at least cast out a few shark baits and hope for the best. 

Driving was fantastic. We make camp at the 33. The wind was coming out of the South blowing hard strait up the beach. Way too windy to try to kayak baits. The current was rippin north and baits were having issues holding. 











I managed a nice pompano earlier in the day that I saved for the incoming tide. I "lobbed" it out into the wade gut with one of my shark weights just before dark. It wasn't going anywhere unless a shark got it. We hang out around the fire for a while then all of us crash around 10. I toss and turn in the truck and periodically check my glow stick. I never leave a rod in the rod holders in the sand at night for various reasons but it was too windy to get up on the rack and I was sleeping in the truck not the tent cot. 











Anyways just before midnight i notice my glow sitck was nowhere to be seen. I get out and check the reel and see that it is nearly to the spool. Knowing that it was at most 15 yards out when i casted it, there had to be a fish on. Sure enough Santa comes through with my last and final submission for the Texas Shark Rodeo! 































The next day we go in search of bull reds but come up empty handed. 











Ares snaps a pic of my last stand of 2014. 











After being out of the country for the first 7 months of 2014 I was happy to weasel my way into the Top 10 anglers for the Texas Shark Rodeo. Spent lots of time on the beach with not much success, but nevertheless time on the beach is always a good time. Thanks for reading! Happy New Year!

In Texas, shark fishing isn't just a hobby, we donâ€™t do it for bragging rights, we do it because itâ€™s a lifestyle. A lifestyle that has evolved from catch and kill to catch and release. Thanks to the scientific and fishing community who has forever changed the way we fish by placing conservation as top priority, they have inspired a "new" breed of shark fisherman. I am part of that new breed and am forever grateful for the foundation they have laid before us.

See you on the sand,

Joe


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report, it don't get any better than that.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Great report as usual Joe!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Your reports are outstanding!, That's a tough dog that hangs with you!
Congratulations!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Great read!! Thanks for sharing and super photos. Good luck in 2015!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to post. ares is just one sharking canine. y'all earned your finish in the shark rodeo with hours on the sand, yakking thru huge surf, little surf, muddy surf, weedy surf, etc, keeping baits out for days. congrats. Jim J


----------



## Gjennings13 (Jul 21, 2013)

You should get back to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice, thanks!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Great report. Very well put together and enjoyable. And that photo near the bottom of the first page, with the redfish in ankle deep water and the line trailing back to the rod in a holder... just an excellent pic.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind remarks. Ares enjoys the beach as much as I do. He just tends to take a lot more naps.



jc said:


> very nice, thanks!


Thanks JC. Haven't seen you on here in a while. Welcome back.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great report I always enjoy reading your captions and great photos!!!!


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

Outstanding!! I look forward to your reports with great interest. Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Good report Joe. Some awesome pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poco Bueno (Oct 5, 2013)

Attaboy Joe. Great report. That big Yeti looks familiar minus the stickers. 

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Epic report!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoyed your post more than anything I've read in a long time.I'm retiring April Fools day,so have been buying some surf stuff,and have a little Cocker Spaniel best friend(Sammie).We plan on making trips just like you showed us here.You mentioned Glow Stik and that really got my attention,'cause I got one for Christmas and like it more than any I've looked at.I got a lot to say but will cut it short by just saying,THANKS for your report and the time you spent getting it too us.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

peckerwood said:


> You mentioned Glow Stik and that really got my attention,'cause I got one for Christmas and like it more than any I've looked at.


A glow stick is a small phosphorescent stick we attach to our lines to indicate movement of the line not be confused with a glow rod which is what I believe you are talking about.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.



> *peckerwood*
> _You mentioned Glow Stik and that really got my attention,'cause I got one for Christmas and like it more than any I've looked at._


I use glow sticks, not to be confused with the fishing rods that glow.



Poco Bueno said:


> Attaboy Joe. Great report. That big Yeti looks familiar minus the stickers.
> 
> Ray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ray, its working good keeping the beer cold!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing that shark was caught so close to the beach... I mean to regular beach goer that is amazing. I know those guys prowl around the neighbourhood that close.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Great report and great pictures.
And a cool dog.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent reports and pics.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice report!


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool pics, bud. See ya out there sometime.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)

Good stuff! Thanks for the excellent report and photos


----------

